# specs for autodek amp??



## Darksoulslayer (Feb 4, 2009)

i got this old amp from a friend of mine but i have no idea of the specs or anythin on the amp, cant find any type of manual about it  anywhere, any help would be graet, its an autodek dyna power 4 channel amp with plexi glass top and blue heatsink.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

This is the the review section this post does not belong.........


----------



## Darksoulslayer (Feb 4, 2009)

ok, so where must it go?


----------

